# SaltCityRider.de



## saintvsdiabolus (9. Februar 2008)

Moin Nordlichter,
hier kann jetzt alles rund um FR, Dirt, Street und DH in der Umgebung von Lüneburg bequatscht werden.

C U on the trails!!!

RideOn

Das SaltCityRider-Team


----------



## Luggi Lug (9. Februar 2008)

Fett man, lass mal heute fahren. Im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superflyer (9. Februar 2008)

Morning Jungs, 

habe mir mal eure Seite angeschaut. Schön geworden gut gemacht. 
Wir sind ein paar Fahrer (alle über 35 und aus Hamburg) und würden gerne mal euren Spot checken fahren. 
Schick dochmal ne PN mit einer Weg Beschreibung. Vielleicht können wir uns dort mal treffen. 
Check dochm unsere Seite www.dirtcompany.com

Gruß der Superflyer.


----------



## ojs (21. Februar 2008)

Hi Tobi,

ich wollte mit in naher Zukunft mal den Deister anschauen. Wollt Ihr Euch anschließen?

Grüße, Oliver


----------



## ojs (7. März 2008)

Hi, ist morgen nachmittag jemand an der Steinhöhe?

Grüße, Oliver


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (7. März 2008)

moin, ich werd wohl da sein. mal schaun was der sturm angerichtet hat.


----------



## ojs (7. März 2008)

Ok, wenn alles klappt, komme ich auch.


----------



## DaZarter85 (7. März 2008)

Ist jemand in Lüneburg unterwegs morgen nachmittag....beim dem saltcityriderspot???hätte lust dort mal wieder zu fharen,war vor 2 wochen das erste mal da.....

wenn ja bitte um pn!!!

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## bakermaster (17. März 2008)

Moin ,
Bin neu hier und natürlich begeistert das so viele aus Lüneburg hier sind .
Mein Kumpel hat mir schon von dem Bombenkrater erzählt werde da wohl demnächst mal aufschlagen und probieren.....
Bin noch nie Dirt gefahren und freu mich schon drauf....
Wo ist die Steinhöhe aus Melbeck kommend ??


----------



## MVP99blue (20. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier, komme aus Deutsch Evern bin 39 Jahre jung und fahre seit 3 Jahren alleine meine Runde über den Truppenübungsplatz und Elbeseitenkanal.


Habe großen Interesse meine "Einsamkeit" aufzugeben.


Fahre z.Z. wenn das Wetter mitspielt 2-3 in der Woche, hauptsächlich am Wochende oder abends.

Über eine Kontaktaufnahme würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß

Sven Augustin

Hauskoppel 55
21407 Deutsch Evern

Tel.04131/9990757
[email protected]


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (21. März 2008)

@MVP & bakermaster: Kommt doch einfach mal am Sonntag um 11uhr in die rotestr. in lüneburg. da treffen wir uns eigentlich immer um unsere wöchentliche fr-runde zu drehen. 

RideOn

Toby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stumpjumpy (30. März 2008)

hi Jungz,
hab mir Eure Site grad mal angesehen-cooles Ding!

Würd mich mal so wie MVP99 einschätzen vom Alter und Fahrfrequenz 
Ein bißchen Springen immer gerne, aber bisher nicht so fette Jumps wie in den Vids...
Fahrt Ihr gemischte Touren und Gelände oder hauptsächlich Jumps, Dirt und so?

Dirk


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (31. März 2008)

@stumjumpy: am mittwoch gibs immer fixe enduro-touren und am sonntag eher fr-touren wo jeder sprung mitgnommen wird


----------



## stumpjumpy (31. März 2008)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:


> @stumjumpy: am mittwoch gibs immer fixe enduro-touren und am sonntag eher fr-touren wo jeder sprung mitgnommen wird



hi, wann und wo am mi?


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (31. März 2008)

rote str. vor citycycles um 19uhr


----------



## ojs (3. April 2008)

Ist morgen nachmittag jemand zufällig an der Steinhöhe?


----------



## DaZarter85 (28. April 2008)

Also jetz kommenden Sonntag in der Steinhöhlevielleicht zum allgemienen Freeriden treffen, wenn wetter geil ist und stimmung....habe frei und möchte endlich mal sonntags wiederradfahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FitzRider (10. September 2008)

Moin jungs
zwei fragen,
hat noch jemand einen platz frei für die WB tour?
ich suche noch einen dämpfer mit 190-200mm einbaulänge

gruß sascha


----------

